# Carbon fork...weight savings?



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got a Redline alu. fork and was thinking about switching to a carbon fork...anyone done the homework to see how much weight you save by going carbon? is it really that much? According to redline, their carbon cross fork weights 595 grams...any idea what the alu. fork weights?


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

turbomatic73 said:


> I've got a Redline alu. fork and was thinking about switching to a carbon fork...anyone done the homework to see how much weight you save by going carbon? is it really that much? According to redline, their carbon cross fork weights 595 grams...any idea what the alu. fork weights?



i can check when i get home i have the weight for my specialized Al fork and i know my Woundup with 9.25 steerer weighs 575 grams. 

j


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

*claimed weights*

All weights are manufacturers claimed weights taken from cyclocrossworld:

Redline alu: 600g 
Kinesis alu w/alu steerer: 650 g
Sibex Ti: 590g
Redline Carbon: 595g ($199.99)
Muddy Carbon: 675 g
True Temper Alpha Q: 550g
Empella Carbon: 550g

If all the weights are accurate, I would assume that you would only lose 50 grams (roughly .1 lbs) off your bike. Are you looking to change the fork only for weight saving purposes? If so, there may be better places where you could save weight for less money. For that same $200 and a little bargain hunting, you may be able to cut a little wheel weight with a new set(something that would make a bigger difference), and it would also give you that always popular "spare set" of wheels for races.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

*thanks*

yeah that'd be great...the specialized alu forks i've seen look pretty similar to the redline (kenisis?) anyway...weight would be pretty close i think. tanks...


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

*yep*

yep was looking to shed some weight, and agree--if the claimed weight of the redline alu fork is correct it doesn't seem like a big savings to justify $200.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

beaker said:


> All weights are manufacturers claimed weights taken from cyclocrossworld:
> 
> Redline alu: 600g
> Kinesis alu w/alu steerer: 650 g
> ...


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

*732 grams*

that weight is not even close based upon what my Specialized fork weighed in at. Checked my database at home (parts that ive weighed on my own digital scale). and my Specialized fork with 229mm of steerer tube weighed 732 grams. My Aerus CX carbon fork weighed 631 grams with 234mm steerer tube. Woundup CX 575 with 234 mm tube.


so thats a savings of just over a 1/3 of a pound over aluminum. Whats a steel Kelly, IF, Rock Lobster or Sycip fork weigh in at? Major weight savings id imagine.

j


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

*i guess i'm not feeling the carbon love*

this was a pretty good thread concerning fork material. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40596&highlight=steel+fork

Zank says his forks weigh 600-640. that seems about right in comparison to the fork on my Sachs. For guys that have to buy their own equipment, a top notch steel fork still makes a lot of sense.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

kajukembo said:


> this was a pretty good thread concerning fork material. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40596&highlight=steel+fork
> 
> Zank says his forks weigh 600-640. that seems about right in comparison to the fork on my Sachs. For guys that have to buy their own equipment, a top notch steel fork still makes a lot of sense.


question how is it possible to have a steel cx fork weigh 600 grams? id really like to see a picture of the fork on a scale. i could maybe see a lightweight road steel fork weigh that. but cant picture a cross fork like that. Steel just weighs more. compare the lightest steel road frame to the lightest carbon road frame and theres a lot of difference in weight.

im a skeptic of steel being touted as a lightweight option. ride quality sure, asthetics yes, but as light or lighter option than carbon, no way.

edit: Surly website says the Surly Cross Check fork weighs 1025 grams. that sounds right for steel. how does anyone get their steel fork to 600 is beyond me. 

jeremy


----------



## quantum pro (Mar 1, 2005)

my new reynolds Pro Carbon Cross fork weighed 508g uncut. Cut was 475 + 50g for the custom top cap plug.
My Aluminum Xlite fork on my 06 poprad weighed 803g cut with starnut.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

My steel Rock Lobster unicrown weighs 923g with about 250mm of steerer. I should have an Easton like Wunlap's within a week or so - that should save almost exactly a pound. Wunlap, did yours actually make advertised weight?


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't have a photo of a fork on a scale, but here are items I have weighed.

Cross crown - 155 g
Columbus butted fork blades - 148 g x 2 = 296 g
1" 300 mm steerer - 175 g
Fork tips - 20 - 40 g depending on style
Canti Bosses - ~20 g

I take 3-5 cm off of each fork blade for cross forks, so that saves 10 - 15 g per blade. Paint adds some weight, but we are still in the 650g range with an uncut steerer. I confirmed this by weighing the fork that was pictured in the other thread. The steerer weighs about 5 g per cm. So, the fork on my personal bike with a 200 mm steerer should be about 600 g. I will weigh it to verify.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

zank said:


> I don't have a photo of a fork on a scale, but here are items I have weighed.
> 
> Cross crown - 155 g
> Columbus butted fork blades - 148 g x 2 = 296 g
> ...



Zoinks. thats light


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

bikenerd said:


> My steel Rock Lobster unicrown weighs 923g with about 250mm of steerer. I should have an Easton like Wunlap's within a week or so - that should save almost exactly a pound. Wunlap, did yours actually make advertised weight?


I think it basically did, when cut the Easton was 65g lighter than my cut Alpha Q. I like the ride of the Easton better too, it is a little taller axle-crown than the alpha Q and my bike seems like it rides better because of that. And the Easton will take a rack or fender, that's sweet.


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

*Surly is a bad example for weight comparison!*



jeremyb said:


> question how is it possible to have a steel cx fork weigh 600 grams? id really like to see a picture of the fork on a scale. i could maybe see a lightweight road steel fork weigh that. but cant picture a cross fork like that. Steel just weighs more. compare the lightest steel road frame to the lightest carbon road frame and theres a lot of difference in weight.
> 
> im a skeptic of steel being touted as a lightweight option. ride quality sure, asthetics yes, but as light or lighter option than carbon, no way.
> 
> ...


I don't know any good, lightweight steel forks, but I do know all of Surly's shyte is rediculously heavy. They don't care one bit about weight. They just want stuff to last. They make a MTB hardtail frame that weights over 6 lbs. (more then my full-squish frame weighs)! The Cross Check frame and fork together is about 7 lbs. I think everything they make is out of 4130 Cro-Mo which ain't light whatsoever.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

wunlap togo said:


> I think it basically did, when cut the Easton was 65g lighter than my cut Alpha Q. I like the ride of the Easton better too, it is a little taller axle-crown than the alpha Q and my bike seems like it rides better because of that. And the Easton will take a rack or fender, that's sweet.


Do you know the axle-to-crown measurement offhand? I'm wondering whether it will affect my ride, if Paul uses the same axle-crown when he lays out his geometry. And I agree the eyelets are cool - I do commute some on my 'cross. Will you be at Golden Gate Park this weekend? Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

bikenerd said:


> Do you know the axle-to-crown measurement offhand? I'm wondering whether it will affect my ride, if Paul uses the same axle-crown when he lays out his geometry. And I agree the eyelets are cool - I do commute some on my 'cross. Will you be at Golden Gate Park this weekend? Maybe I'll see you there.


Axle to crown = 40cm on the Easton fork. I'm planning on racing both days, I just got over a nasty cold so I'm just going to pin on the # and hope for the best. Flag me down if you see me!


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

wunlap togo said:


> Axle to crown = 40cm on the Easton fork. I'm planning on racing both days, I just got over a nasty cold so I'm just going to pin on the # and hope for the best. Flag me down if you see me!


Well, I've got the cold now, came down with it last weekend - maybe I got it from you through this forum. I know it's highly contagious.


----------



## isospeed (Oct 13, 2005)

*Easton Fork*

Wunlap - how'd you get your hands on the Easton fork? Do you know anywhere they are avail. retail yet? Thanks.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

I ordered mine through the LBS I race for, it should be in this week or next - I hope. Wunlap is sponsored (I think) - he gets all the cool stuff first.


----------

